# The Bowtech Issue?



## Covehnter (Nov 26, 2016)

Who out there will ever trust Bowtech again? With all the talk about the new release, I began to question whether I would try another. 

I have shot a 2011 Destroyer 350 since it's release. It has been a dream (knock on wood), still is. I will be in the market for an update and given my experience with Bowtech I wouldn't hesitate to buy another. But seeing the ongoing issues everyone else has had, I said some time ago that I'd be off the Bowtech wagon after this season. But what if this new flagship is really the "cat's meow"? 

Am I wrong for not even considering Bowtech? 

And before everyone suggests I look at an Obsession, I have/ am.. . . . but do they still sponsor Clay and Kristi Hair?


----------



## Derek Snider (Nov 26, 2016)

I don't think you will regret buying a bowtech. They are fully  aware of their limb issues and I would be willing to bet that these issues will be corrected 10 folds in 2017. Do I know this for a fact? Absolutely not, but if they don't make it right then we won't have to worry about buying bowtech anymore going forward because I don't see how they could make it without correcting the limb issues. These issues are what kept me from buying BT in 2016 and I ended up with an elite impulse 31 and no regrets but I still look forward  to seeing what BT brings to the forefront  as they always lead the industry with innovations and ingenuity imo. It's good that these bow manufacturers push each other to maintain relevance in a highly competitive industry. The BTX 28 had my name written all over it had it not been for their limb issues.


----------



## Covehnter (Nov 26, 2016)

Derek Snider said:


> I don't think you will regret buying a bowtech. They are fully  aware of their limb issues and I would be willing to bet that these issues will be corrected 10 folds in 2017. Do I know this for a fact? Absolutely not, but if they don't make it right then we won't have to worry about buying bowtech anymore going forward because I don't see how they could make it without correcting the limb issues. These issues are what kept me from buying BT in 2016 and I ended up with an elite impulse 31 and no regrets but I still look forward  to seeing what BT brings to the forefront  as they always lead the industry with innovations and ingenuity imo. It's good that these bow manufacturers push each other to maintain relevance in a highly competitive industry. The BTX 28 had my name written all over it had it not been for their limb issues.



I was kind of thinking the same thing, if the limbs were ever going to be dependable it would be following something like what's happening now. it would be the ultimate "I told you so" from the crowd if they didnt...


----------



## spydermon (Nov 26, 2016)

Check into a hoyt.  Won't be disappointed.


----------



## Ihunt (Nov 26, 2016)

Like posted above, I would think they have to. If it happens again with the 2017 bows I would think they are done. 

I have always enjoyed their bows but the limb issues worry me. Also, what about resale. A bows value plummets anyway. I would t think you could hardly give away a bowtech.


----------



## Scoutman (Nov 26, 2016)

Sorry for your issue but I haven't known anyone who didn't have limb issues with a bowtech.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 27, 2016)

I still use a 2010 D350. Love it. Never had an issue. I think a lot of it has to do to keeping it in warm/hot storage, but maybe not.  

I've thought about upgrading as well...but mine still works really well and the specs are pretry much in line with new bows....so...why would I change?


----------



## swamp (Nov 27, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> I still use a 2010 D350. Love it. Never had an issue. I think a lot of it has to do to keeping it in warm/hot storage, but maybe not.
> 
> I've thought about upgrading as well...but mine still works really well and the specs are pretry much in line with new bows....so...why would I change?



Ditto Have the 2010 D340 and 2013 Experience both are doing great!


----------



## goshenmountainman (Nov 27, 2016)

I had a 2013 destroyer that developed a crack in the limb. Bowtech gave me a new RPM 360 for the destroyer, I also have an insanity cpxl and cpx.  Also have a bowtech general and a 101st airborne and just bought a new carbon overdrive yesterday. Other than the 350 destroyer I have had zero problems with any of them. I shoot a 350  grain arrow with a 100 grain tip no problems what so ever!!! And customer service was great!! I have heard of just as many problems with ALL other bow companies not just one single company. Amazes me they can make any of them shoot that fast without blowing all to pieces...


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 28, 2016)

goshenmountainman said:


> I had a 2013 destroyer that developed a crack in the limb. Bowtech gave me a new RPM 360 for the destroyer, I also have an insanity cpxl and cpx.  Also have a bowtech general and a 101st airborne and just bought a new carbon overdrive yesterday. Other than the 350 destroyer I have had zero problems with any of them. I shoot a 350  grain arrow with a 100 grain tip no problems what so ever!!! And customer service was great!! I have heard of just as many problems with ALL other bow companies not just one single company. Amazes me they can make any of them shoot that fast without blowing all to pieces...





That is a super light arrow, if you are shooting 70 pounds.  You sure that's not the spine written on the shaft?  You actually weigh them out at 350?  Just curious.


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 28, 2016)

2011 is not an old bow,,,keep shooting it.  I still shoot a Bowtech Allegiance.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 28, 2016)

My 06 or 07 BowTech Allegiance is doing great; never had a limb issue. I might think about buying another bow around 2020.


----------



## Quailbird (Nov 28, 2016)

One man's opinion.....Bowtech seemed to peak out during the Destroyer/Invasion (2010-2011) time period and in a decline since.  I know the purchase by Savage Arms was not good for the dealers.


----------



## PAE (Nov 28, 2016)

I shoot an '09 Air Raid. No issues. Still drives nails.


----------



## Covehnter (Nov 28, 2016)

Even those of us (myself included) that have had no issues with our Bowtech bows have to be realistic and acknowledge we are lucky. If I can finish the season with my Destroyer I'll be making a switch, maybe it's a "head game," but I hold my breath each time I draw my bow now. . . 

Good to hear of folks still shooting the Destroyer- I figured I was one of few.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Nov 28, 2016)

pasinthrough said:


> That is a super light arrow, if you are shooting 70 pounds.  You sure that's not the spine written on the shaft?  You actually weigh them out at 350?  Just curious.


That is a 350 grain arrow and a 100 grain tip..= 450 grains total.. 5 grains per pound would be 350 grains at 70 lbs. IBO and then add the 100 grain tip. I have shot this combination for years with no problems, and yes I weigh everything and get them as close as possible.


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 28, 2016)

goshenmountainman said:


> That is a 350 grain arrow and a 100 grain tip..= 450 grains total.. 5 grains per pound would be 350 grains at 70 lbs. IBO and then add the 100 grain tip. I have shot this combination for years with no problems, and yes I weigh everything and get them as close as possible.



I read it as 350 total including the tip. Thanks for clearing that up. 450 will do anything you need it to do.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 28, 2016)

Just so you know. Recently Bowtech was purchased from the parent company of Savage Arms by a private LLC. This was followed by a hiring of a new CEO who is one of the founders of Gold Tip. He is very in tune with the industry. He hired a new sales management team, marketing team and made sweeping change in customer service and warranty. He has also hired regional sales managers who live in and service territories. (I'm one of those RSM's.) He also made several changes in manufacturing which included bring all processes in house, including decoration and yes limb manufacturing process. It's a different deal in Eugene now and everything I've seen, it's all been for the better and positive.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 28, 2016)

*Here they are*

Reign 6 32 5/8" ATA 350 FPS
Reign 7 32 5/8" ATA 340 FPS


----------



## Ihunt (Nov 29, 2016)

That sounds like great news for Bowtech. Good luck to them.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2016)

The Arrow Guru said:


> Just so you know. Recently Bowtech was purchased from the parent company of Savage Arms by a private LLC. This was followed by a hiring of a new CEO who is one of the founders of Gold Tip. He is very in tune with the industry. He hired a new sales management team, marketing team and made sweeping change in customer service and warranty. He has also hired regional sales managers who live in and service territories. (I'm one of those RSM's.) He also made several changes in manufacturing which included bring all processes in house, including decoration and yes limb manufacturing process. It's a different deal in Eugene now and everything I've seen, it's all been for the better and positive.



Change in ownership that then leads to change at the leadership/management levels are never easy, no matter what the industry is.  That being said, if the company can survive the changes, it usually comes out the other end a much stronger company.  Hopefully, that is the case with Bowtech.


----------



## J Gilbert (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm not in the market, but that Reign 6 is one of the better looking Bowtech models (visually) that I've seen in awhile


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 29, 2016)

All these new bows are starting to run together for me.  Those look just like another brand to me.  Different cams for sure.  I guess technology is zeroing in on the "best" design.


----------



## Covehnter (Nov 29, 2016)

J Gilbert said:


> I'm not in the market, but that Reign 6 is one of the better looking Bowtech models (visually) that I've seen in awhile



I like it also.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2016)

Huntinfool said:


> All these new bows are starting to run together for me.  Those look just like another brand to me.  Different cams for sure.  I guess technology is zeroing in on the "best" design.



Split limbs are the ticket now....pre-loaded and huge cams to generate speed.

I wonder what the price point on these new BTs will be.  I don't see paying $1100 for a bow that has a history of having issues and is no better from a spec perspective than a bow that is $200-300 less.

I've been a BT fan since I started shooting 8/9 years ago, but it seems as though others are really pushing hard.  Kinda like what BT did to Mathews 10 years ago...it's what Elite and Obsession are doing to them now.


----------



## dukedawg (Nov 29, 2016)

I'd be interested in trying both models if possible.  I live in Eatonton, GA.  I'm on the fence about BT, had an Invasion and loved it with no problems at all, bought used as well.  But, dropping a lot of coin on a bow with potential limb issues makes me nervous.  I'd like to test drive and see if they're really worth it.


----------



## cself (Nov 30, 2016)

I had an issue with my D350 but it was second hand and when I talked to the customer service rep he was nice and respectful of my frustration but since it was second hand buyer he said nothing he could do. I haven't personally heard of anybody who was the original purchaser had registered their bow and wasn't treated fairly. Do any of you have first hand experience with being the original purchaser having a limb issue and not being happy with customer service?


----------

